
Starbucks will begin filtering pornography from its Wi-Fi networks - kostaddin
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/starbucks-will-begin-filtering-pornography-from-its-wi-fi-networks/
======
kwhitefoot
So how good is the filter? How many false positives and false negatives are to
be tolerated? Will it successfully distinguish between pornography, sexual
health, classical statuary, Victorian and other paintings, etc.?

Does it apply only to pictures or does it also filter out sexual texts? Is
Fanny Hill allowed? What about Fifty Shades?

And, who decides where the lines are drawn?

~~~
unsignedint
I've encountered some false positives in Panera Bread -- some Japanese sites
were falsely blocked, I remember.

I honestly don't understand how this will be any good, other than making a
false sense of mitigation, perhaps other than deterring most casual viewers.
Considering circumvention technologies are readily available, and actually
they don't even have to circumvent, they can use their phone...

